# Where should I start??



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I've browsed a few of the categories, within the forum, and I'm really not sure where to put this query, but here goes anyway.

I haven't trained regularly, for the last yr. I don't really have a good excuse, though there was a period when my doctor told me to stop excersizing because of some irregularities, in an echo cardio-gram. But recently, I found out I'm healthy.

I will be joining a new gym in a week or so. I may have mentioned in the past that I'm 16. I'm going to be moving out July 2nd, so money's a bit tight. I have College Full time, from September, I don't think I can afford to buy Supplements, and certain things like Tuna, for example.

I do however, have to lost a lot of a weight. I don't trust the machines at Boots, which tell me my BMI is 27, and this I'm overweight, and need to lose a couple stone.

Where should I start I ask? Could someone suggest a simple routine, to start out with? I was intending to do Stonglift 5x5, before my training stop, so that's something I can look at in the future. But I'm looking to become, much more lean immediately. Training advice anyone? Diet? Do I need to give more information?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hi mate... Stonglifts is a great routine to follow at this stage of your training... If you want to lean up the do chuck a bit of cardio in after your sessions but as you know mate weight loss will be determined by calorie intake

Get your calories right, train hard, drink plenty of water, rest and don't stop until you reach your goals


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

So although, I can't even press a 35kg Barbell, Stronglifts will be good?

I didn't mentioned, I've gotten pretty weak.

How much Cardio should I do per weak, Including what I'd do, if I went to the gym 3-4 times a week?

Do I need to cut out carbs?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rubes said:


> So although, I can't even press a 35kg Barbell, Stronglifts will be good?
> 
> I didn't mentioned, I've gotten pretty weak.
> 
> ...


No don't cut out carbs completely. You need them to fuel your body to train.

And yes stronglifts will be good for u!

Most people do 20-30 mins cardio after a weights session...? I do 30-45 mins but on a separate session to my weights (first thing in the morning) - it just depends on your lifestyle.

Good luck fella x x


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

yea bro stronglifts is what you need, it will help you gain muscle and strength.

dont worry about what you cant lift, you will see yourself gain strength quick so its all good.

and as above cardio is what you need for the fat loss.

good luck man.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Most people do 20-30 mins cardio *after *a weights session...? ]


Makes sense thanks. However, to warm up. I'm supposed to do some form of cardio, to prevent muscle injury right? So what... 20 mins b4, 30 after, thats about 50 minutes altogether.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys. Besides strength, my other big worry is my flexibilty. I've always been quite flexible. Over the last few months, I've grown a lot of fat, become weak, and lost it. I need to be supple, to do a show I'm doing in July.

But I guess the answer's simple. Stretch.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Rubes:3148930 said:


> Makes sense thanks. However, to warm up. I'm supposed to do some form of cardio, to prevent muscle injury right? So what... 20 mins b4, 30 after, thats about 50 minutes altogether.


Your warm up won't be as intense as the 30 mins after , its just a bit of light cardio to get your blood flowing and the muscles warmed


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Rubes:3148939 said:


> Thanks for the info, guys. Besides strength, my other big worry is my flexibilty. I've always been quite flexible. Over the last few months, I've grown a lot of fat, become weak, and lost it. I need to be supple, to do a show I'm doing in July.
> 
> But I guess the answer's simple. Stretch.


 stretch just after your warm up to prevent injury for around 10 secs , then again at the end to maintain flexibly , however for around 20 secs , hope this helps


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Juice Junky said:


> stretch just after your warm up to prevent injury for around 10 secs , then again at the end to maintain flexibly , however for around 20 secs , hope this helps


Good call x x


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Good call x x


fosters


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rubes said:


> So although, I can't even press a 35kg Barbell, Stronglifts will be good?
> 
> I didn't mentioned, I've gotten pretty weak.


Strong lifts suggests that you start with an empty bar and then add 2.5kg every workout so you get progressively stronger. Sounds like it was made for you mate!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess though starting out will be embarrassing


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

DylanHunter said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere bro! We've all been there don let it get to you first 6 weeks of good hard training youl be on your way!


Thanks for the encouragement I just hope that while gaining muscle,I lose fat


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

You gotta start somewhere mate like Dylan said , a lad I train with occasionally struggled to lift the bar on bench press when he first started , now a few months later he's doing 60kg


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Good improvement. Bar to 60kg, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

you should build a little muscle while your cutting at first, newbie gains are awesome, whats the comp in july?

imo spend around 2 months getting used to the gym and routine and diet, then start eating and building muscle, then cut after about 3 months for a couple months and repeat. i made the mistake of trying to get my bodyfat too low and it just wasted alot of time. lose a little fat, then build some muscle and repeat, by the end of the first year you could be 7-9kg up in muscle and 12-15kg down in fat. and will look completely different! good luck mate and ask the people in your gym for help with exercise/form etc most will help alot. probably dont go for the person who looks like he is in a rush lol.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks.

The show I'm doing isn't body building or strength related.

It's chess, a musical. I have many dance numbers. And I can't look fat with tight clothing on stage.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Rubes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The show I'm doing isn't body building or strength related.
> 
> It's chess, a musical. I have many dance numbers. And I can't look fat with tight clothing on stage.


Really ?


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Really ?


Yes


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

For the warm up you only need about 5 minutes of cardio, 20 minutes would take up too much energy and effect your workout. I tend to do 5 minutes cardio then when I do my weights I do warm up sets before my main heavy sets.

Don't worry about being embarrassed as most people don't even notice.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> For the warm up you only need about 5 minutes of cardio, 20 minutes would take up too much energy and effect your workout. I tend to do 5 minutes cardio then when I do my weights I do warm up sets before my main heavy sets.
> 
> Don't worry about being embarrassed as most people don't even notice.


I've read though that at least 20 minutesa of Cardio is required before the body begins to burn fat. and that it should be done at the beginning of each workout. is that inaccurate then?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

it is true but i think your missing the point, cardio and weights burn fat, anything you do burns fat. just do 5 mins to warm up and then let the weight training do its thing.

do a specific cardio day or two, with weights on the other days,keep protein high, fats medium, carbs medium, create a calorie deficit then you should lose fat.

since you havent got all the time in the world, maybe go for 750 cal deficit, should allow for 1.5lb a week loss, around 1/2 a stone every month.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

whats your starting height and weight?also how active are you(what do you do most days)?

these will make a big difference to how many calories you should be consuming, try to eat plenty of meat, try to cut out for the next 6-8 weeks soda's chocolate basically anything you dont see as healthy. hopefully by the time you get to your show you could be down almost a stone. and more likely you will gain a lb or 2 of muscle. currently do you have mind muscle connections? this shoudl esily be obtained over the next 2 months. tense a muscle as hard as you can and is it pumped or still soft? pumped means good mind muscle connection, soft means you have improvements there to be made. if your benching the bar at the point it soft i imagine you can double maybe tripple that with in 3 months. (bar=20kg)


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

zero2hero2013 said:


> whats your starting height and weight?also how active are you(what do you do most days)?
> 
> these will make a big difference to how many calories you should be consuming, try to eat plenty of meat, try to cut out for the next 6-8 weeks soda's chocolate basically anything you dont see as healthy. hopefully by the time you get to your show you could be down almost a stone. and more likely you will gain a lb or 2 of muscle. currently do you have mind muscle connections? this shoudl esily be obtained over the next 2 months. tense a muscle as hard as you can and is it pumped or still soft? pumped means good mind muscle connection, soft means you have improvements there to be made. if your benching the bar at the point it soft i imagine you can double maybe tripple that with in 3 months. (bar=20kg)


I'm 5ft, 10.4 inches. I weigh 190 pounds. I don't yet have a gym. And I'm not that active. But as said, I'm due to join a new one soon, next week to be specific.

I have trained in the past, off and on. I'd go with my mate, to his gym on occasion. However he did a lot of isolation, rather than compound excersize. I never managed to lift more than, 24 kg, in each hand with dumbells though, back when I went 3-4 times a week.

From next week, I'll be going to the gym 3-4 times a week, while running, and playing football, etc otherwise.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

are you using any sort of calorie counting website? i have used caloriecount.com and myfitnesspal.com both are easy to use and you can record your food. this will give you everything yo need for the next 2 months. record exercise and calories and aim for a 500-1000 daily defict. when you have sorted it all out, post up about a routine, and im sure people will help. id try stronglifts 5x5 as a starter, its 5 exercise only and 3 per sessions but after a few weeks the weights start getting heavier quickly. if you google stronglifts, the website is free and will give you a e book to read also some added extra like a excel training routine which you can follow. i imagine just doing all the extra exercise generally should do alot, if you clean up the diet it should really help you along.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

zero2hero2013 said:


> are you using any sort of calorie counting website? i have used caloriecount.com and myfitnesspal.com both are easy to use and you can record your food. this will give you everything yo need for the next 2 months. record exercise and calories and aim for a 500-1000 daily defict. when you have sorted it all out, post up about a routine, and im sure people will help. id try stronglifts 5x5 as a starter, its 5 exercise only and 3 per sessions but after a few weeks the weights start getting heavier quickly. if you google stronglifts, the website is free and will give you a e book to read also some added extra like a excel training routine which you can follow. i imagine just doing all the extra exercise generally should do alot, if you clean up the diet it should really help you along.


I'll try my fitness pal. A friend of mine suggested it. I avoided it though, fearing that the recommended food and macros would be different to whats suggested here for maintaining weight whilst losing weight. I was planning to do strong lifts once I join a gym. And it's proving difficult, to do so at my age especially as I can no longer afford to ppg


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

as above five minutes cardio warm up is plenty and intense weight lifting i.e pushing yourself for an extra rep or a little increase on your big lifts week in week out will your metabolism much more than steady state cardio in my opinion and try doing twenty minutes after 10 minutes intervals and ten minutes incline walk and work up to doing the full twenty minutes with intervals as this type of cardio will keep your metabloism elevated for as long as 48 hours


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

if you go on my fitness pal look me up, same name


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

zero2hero2013 said:


> if you go on my fitness pal look me up, same name


I have. And have booked an induction, and sign-up, at a gym relatively near me, next Tuesday


----------

